# Help me get my Demo under 40lbs!



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, so I am looking for some ways to shave some weight off my 09 Demo 8 II. I have some ideas, but i want to hear what you guys think because I have not done all of my research yet, and I know alot of people on here are can really help me out with this, so here is the build, right now as it sits, it weighs in at 42.28lbs. I will also post some pictures up later just incase there i forgot anything, or if anyone notices anything i should change:

-09 Demo 8 II frame with Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock (possibly a Ti Spring?)
-09 Fox 40 RC2 Front fork
-Sunline Integrated Stem
-SRAM X.9 Shifter & Rear Derailleur (is X.0 worth it on a DH bike? i didnt think so, but you tell me)
-Specialized Demo Handlebars
-ODI Rogue Lock-On Grips
-Avid Code Front and Rear Brakes 203mm Rotors (possibly change to Elixirs?)
-Truvativ OCT Single Ring Crank
-Gamut Chainguide (E13 LG1?)
-Crank Bros Mallet Pedals
-Hope Pro II Hubs laced to Mavic 823 Rims with DT 14g Spokes (new Deemax or I9's?)
-Specialized S-Works Chunder 2.5 Tires Running Tubeless
-Thomson Elite Seatpost
-Hope QR Seatpost Clamp
-Specialized Enduro Seat
-SRAM PG-970 Cassette (durace or ultegra?)

Let me know, many thanks in advance!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

New bars
Brakes
Ti Coil
Lighter Seat

Check out the build on mine in the Demo thread. Mine weighs 40.32# with boxxer teams, around 39.7 with boxxer world cups and I don't even have the mag link yet.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Seat, bars, mag link, ti coil, boxxer wc (big investment). You may want to switch to an ultegra anyway because it is aluminum like the hope.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Ti spring,Gravity light bars, run smaller rotors, and casstte. Elixers will drop like 100-200 grams


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Could you offer some suggestions on what actual parts to buy?

What brakes?

What bars do you recommend, the demo bars came on my scale at 314g, i looked in the Scandium B52's but its only a 4g difference? I already have the Mag link because mine is the Demo 8 II frame, so I cant do too much there. i am considering the 2010 boxxer WC, and i know that would save a good bit of weight, but I will have to wait for march to even have a shot at getting one of those. I have a Ti Phenom saddle that could trim it down a bit...


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

The OCT Holzfellers and Howitzer bottom bracket are a good chunk of weight. The OCT arms are light, but that bottom is a tank. Even switching to something like a Gravity Light would held to keep the weight down. It would be a better dollar to pound ratio atleast.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

switch rims to 5.1d's that saves you almost a pound. (- 314g)
Sunline V1 bars ( - 50g)
Boxxer Wc ( - 450g)
Sunline V1 seat, not sure what your seat weights but this one is 207 grams.
Gravity Light Crank set (~ - 200g)
Ti Spring ( - 200g)


That all will drop you almost 3 lbs, is it worth it...probably not considering how much it would cost you haha. Do you seriously think loosing 2-3 pounds on your bike is going to matter than much? What is everyone's obsession with getting a sub 40lb bike. If anything get the Ti spring so increase shock performance and get lighter rims (5.1d's)(best place to loose weight). That would cut your weight by around 500 to 600 grams which is 1.1 to 1.3 pounds.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The things that stick out are your Handlebars, Bottom Bracket, Saddle, and if you're really picky, brakes.

Here's what I suggest: 

Handlebars: Sunline V-1
Bottom Bracket/Cranks: The Holzfeller OCT cranks are light, but the Howitzer bottom bracket they use is incredibly heavy. Switch to Gravity Lights.
Saddle: Some roadie Saddle, maybe Sunline or SDG Ti-Fly.
Brakes: Codes are kind of heavy, if you feel you don't need to power you could sell them and get Juicy 7's and make a profit. The Juicies are a really light brake with a lot of power when setup correctly.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a Demo 7 owner and here's where i'm upto on mods.

Elixir CR's and dropped to 185's, i can flip myself over the nose and lock the back with my pinky why would anybody need any more stopping power. Weight saved, about 150gms.

Binned the 1200gm chunder pro's, and throw on something in the 800gms range. I use Big Earl wets and Latex tubes, saved 2lbs of rotating mass and that makes a huge difference.

When the LBS gets them in stock i'll be dropping the Spesh wheels for the 09 Mavic Crossmax SX, thats another 1lb or rotating mass gone, and they are stronger wheels than the DT 540's that Spesh spec.

Swapped the Demo bar for an Easton Monkey Lite; maybe on the edge strength wise for serious DH, but i'm pretty light on my gear and have never snapped a bar before and i hammer the crap out of Santa Cruz Blur and that has an even lighter Easton bar on it.

Rear cassette, Stick the new XTR on it, that's another 200 gms for the 11-34.

And i dropped the SRAM mech and shifter, just because they are utter crap, and replaced it with XTR Shadow Short cage and XTR rapid fire instead.

At some point i'll do something with the cranks, and maybe even 2010's Boxxer WC on the front for another pound saved.

Mine is well under 40lbs at the minute and i think i can hit 35lbs with it, which will make it an all day bike, with no need to push up the hill.

Start with the wheels...


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

sq225917 said:


> I'm a Demo 7 owner and here's where i'm upto on mods.
> 
> Elixir CR's and dropped to 185's, i can flip myself over the nose and lock the back with my pinky why would anybody need any more stopping power. Weight saved, about 150gms.
> 
> ...


Can we see a pic of this super light Demo?


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Take the wheels and the fork off, that should do it.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you considered wearing spandex? JK JK


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Didn't the Decline team run XT's with LG-1s on their Demo 8 last year? I'd run XT's over Gravity Lite's any day. 
The Elixir CR or R over the Code's in a great choice. I made the swap and couldn't be happier.
I wouldn't touch the 5.1 rims, nor would I run single ply tires. 823's gone tubeless is a fairly light set anyways.
Wellgo MG1s are very light, and inexpensive. Edit, just noticed you're running Mallets, I don't know of any super light SPD pedals. 
Along with the obvious, like a Ti spring, lighter saddle (Sunline, Ti-Fly), lighter cassette (Dura-ace if you wanna drop the dough), you could do some smaller inexpensive things, like an E.13 guide ring, and even get a non-QR seat clamp.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> Can we see a pic of this super light Demo?


For real this thing sounds like a beauty.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm on the road at the minute, so all i have is an oldie on my laptop from a couple of weeks ago, this is just with the brakes and the tyre/tubes done.

I'll shoot a new one new week, hopefully the LBS will have the wheels by then.





Big Red is what normally lives downstairs.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Ti spring, Keep the codes. Buy a Deity Dirty 30 bar (I want to say they're around 260 grams). Buy Dark cycles Arashnid pedals or Deity pedals and save about 30-40 grams, Xt crank/bb will save you a ton of weight. Throw a Specialized Phenom saddle on the bike. Switch to 2.3's all around with the front being the new SX casing (also buy the new Clutch tire it grips like mad). Lighter wheels. I hope you have a Thomspn seatpost.

That'll get her close without having to swap forks.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, here are some pictures of how it sits now, after looking at my cranks, they are NOT the OCT's, so I could swap those out and save some weight (how much over the NON-OCT cranks would I save?), i have been told by CountryBoy that there is a driveline issue if I used another crank like the saint or an XT. I swapped out my saddle today, that shaved 102g from the bike, i guess i could cut my longer seatpost down a bit, and go to a single bolt seatpost clamp to shave a few g's but that will be very minimal.

The Carbon FSA Gravity Bars would save around 100g also i see, so i might look into one of those.

The Ti Spring seems like something everyone is saying to do, and I got my spring rate right, so I guess i should do that.

XTR Cassette? I think i would rather stay with something like a Dura-Ace or Ultegra as i would never need a 32T gear where i ride.

I might actually consider getting the Crossmax SX's as a "race day" wheel choice, or for the more mellow lift days at 7 Springs, and keep the Hope/823's for every day riding, the only thing that concerns me about them is that they have a QR for the rear axle, would i loose some of the stiffness in the rear end of the bike compared to the 10mm nutted axle i current have? 

I do want to keep the tires tubeless, and I REALLY enjoy the chunders...I dont want to go for single ply tire, but maybe dropping to 2.3's or going to one of the Maxxis UST offerings could shave some rotating weight.

I am considering going to Elixars, but I am not quite sure about that yet, i REALLY like the power of the Codes, it just nice to know they are there, at 7 springs they are overkill for sure, but at snowshoe, i love them. Either way I would want to stay with a 203 rotor up front and in the rear.

Spandex.....lol.....only for the XC training days!! And even then i am not a fan!


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn that blue is a nice colour :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

really you can do a lot of things, but how much do you want to spend??

new ti spring 200 to 250 bucks
new XT cranks 350 bucks
new ti/mag pedal 200 to 250 bucks


how much realistically you want to spend


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

swaussie said:


> Damn that blue is a nice colour :thumbsup:


Thanks! I think it is the best color i have ever had on a bike!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bike man,
i would switch the things you said. 

ti coil, handlebars, cranks, cassette.

another option that would save some weight and still be plenty strong is to re-lace your wheels with dt swiss supercomp spokes. i have been hammering comp spokes for 2 years now with lighter rims with no problems.
I have heard the drop somewhere in the 150 gram per wheel range but i could be wrong. it might be 150 off both but i thing its 150 each.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

She's a beaut...

I'd spend the money on the wheels, weight saved here is better than anywhere else.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

if your ok with flats and your not tuff on pedals, the wellgo mg-1 with ti spindle will drop a ton of weight off of alot of pedals. wellgo mg-1 with ti weigh 300 grams and if you go on ebay they can be had for a reasonable price.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

as an added note, those of you who are thinking of running the Mavic SX wheelset might want to be careful. The demos run a slightly offset rear wheel(5-8mm i forget exactly how much) and if you adjust the Mavic wheel for this offset you can run into issues. the bike above is my Dads and even though he is pretty easy on bikes(he's 69 years old) he started snapping spokes on every ride. after 3 times replacing spokes he took it into the local warrant guy and was told that the wheels don't like to be offset....

i think the wheel can still be run in the frame it will just sit off to the one side a bit....not really a big deal.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats lighter, the LG1 chainguide or should i just stick with the Gamut? I went down to the shop and ordered up a new Holzfeller OCT crank, Ti Spring, Dura Ace 9 speed cassette. I am on the fence about the wheels and chainguide....New Deemax or Crossmax SX (i am leaning toward the SX's and keep the 823's for daily use) as race day wheels, and should i keep the gamut or go for the LG1?

I really like the rise bend of the bars i have, so I am going to do some more research on bars before i put an order in on them.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

jut8 said:


> So whats lighter, the LG1 chainguide or should i just stick with the Gamut? I went down to the shop and ordered up a new Holzfeller OCT crank, Ti Spring, Dura Ace 9 speed cassette. I am on the fence about the wheels and chainguide....New Deemax or Crossmax SX (i am leaning toward the SX's and keep the 823's for daily use) as race day wheels, and should i keep the gamut or go for the LG1?
> 
> I really like the rise bend of the bars i have, so I am going to do some more research on bars before i put an order in on them.


I believe certain Gamut Models weigh less than the LG1. It really depends if you're going to use the Taco Bashguard or not.

Also, you could get a Road Cassette with a small gear spread if you really want to get nit picky about weight.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you wait a bit, the new LG1 is very light. Or you can get the new Gamut bashguard.

Those Hussefelt cranks are very heavy. You CAN run the Saints, but you'll need the one with the longer spindle for the 83mm shell and run it with the RaceFace bottom bracket.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

The offset on the Demo is 6mm, that's about 3/4 of a turn on each spoke, on/off depending on side. This years spokes have a slightly different profile at the hub end to better support a touch of dishing without causing a stress riser at that end, let's hope the threads are up to it.

Having dished my rear wheel earlier today i'm happy it's all good. In fact if anything the visible thread on each spoke appears to be more even disc/drive side than it was before re-dishing. Spoke tension seems fine, we'll see how they hold up to some abuse.

For the record the weight saving was 225 front wheel and close to 400grams for the rear.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

jut8 said:


> i have been told by CountryBoy that there is a driveline issue if I used another crank like the saint or an XT.


You can still run the Saints/Xt's on the Demo, you just have to run your chainring on the outside of the tabs, not the middle ring position. The only chainguide you can run with that set up though is the LG-1.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

DHGnaR said:


> You can still run the Saints/Xt's on the Demo, you just have to run your chainring on the outside of the tabs, not the middle ring position. The only chainguide you can run with that set up though is the LG-1.


This is what I told him. You could also try to track down a set of XT 771-k because they have a 7mm longer spindle.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Switch to 2.3's all around with the front being the new SX casing (also buy the new Clutch tire it grips like mad). Lighter wheels. I hope you have a Thomspn seatpost.
> 
> That'll get her close without having to swap forks.


Thanks for the advice about the Chunder SX, on the site it says that should save me 250g per tire! Thats awesome!

The clutch looks like a sweet tire, but i love the Chunder, i wonder how it does on the wet stuff we have up here in the northeast.


----------



## zubster89 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Saints w/ Raceface BB*



XSL_WiLL said:


> If you wait a bit, the new LG1 is very light. Or you can get the new Gamut bashguard.
> 
> Those Hussefelt cranks are very heavy. You CAN run the Saints, but you'll need the one with the longer spindle for the 83mm shell and run it with the RaceFace bottom bracket.


Sorry to hijack the thread but I was reading a post in the Specialized forum and somebody else mentioned u can run the new saints w/ a raceface BB. I have a similar problem, a new Bullit which requires a 56mm chainline and has a 73mm BB. Can you please explain in more detail how this works and where you can get the raceface adapter. Also, would this setup interfere with running a chainguide? Thanks for the help. If their aren't any problems with this setup I don't see why you wouldn't want to run it.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

You use a 83mm bb version of the saints and then use Raceface 83-73mm conversion to space each crank out 5mm.


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

XT Cranks will work as well on a demo. I think you just need the touring version, the m771 it has a longer spindle and a 6.5mm spacer which gives a 56mm chainline on 68/73mm BB shell like the demo.

Look here: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23102

I have just ordered a set for my '08 demo.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

So if i go with the new saint....can i run the standard version and just move the ring to the outside, or do i have to run the 83mm version?

Also is there a "NEW" LG1 coming out? I see the LG1's are on sale at the LBS, is there a big difference between the 08 and the 09 models?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There is a huge difference between the old LG1 and the new LG1.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone tell me about the Saint again....do you NEED the 83mm crank with the race face adapter, or can you run the standard saint and just move the chainring to the outside?

If i do need the saint 815, does anyone have a link to the race face BB adapter, i cant seem to find it anywhere.

Also...any pictures of the new LG-1? Any clue when it will be available?


----------



## zubster89 (Apr 1, 2006)

*RaceFace BB Conversion*

Did some searching today and came up with this. Jut8, I'm really looking forward to some more clarification. Hopefully somebody can help us out:thumbsup: This definitely looks like a sweet setup.



Here is the link: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8243


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

nice.....i think i am going to go with the 09 Saint setup, and wait for the new LG-1 to come out, thanks!

Now i just gotta get ahold of the bike shop to cancel the truvativ order....as of friday the order was not placed, so i should be able to catch them.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Whew can those Crossmax SXs handle real DH abuse? I mean I could throw some featherweight XC wheels on my bike to make it a scale queen but .01 miles down the mountain and they'd be toast.

If they can handle it then they are totally badass.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

From what i have heard, the Crossmax SX wheelset is stronger than the Stock DT wheelset that come on the demo......if that is the case, its super awesome, i am going to get a set and run them at the mellow places like 7 springs to see how they hold up, but i know my 823's are going be there for snowshoe.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got faith in the Crossmax SX, i'm light on my feet though so YMMV. i'm defo not one for riding 'through' obstacles, i 'glide' across them.

And they'll be dropping nothing bigger than 10 feet with me on board.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

my 09 saint have fitted on my 08 demo 7 with no spacers required,same as on pipes10 demo also.

i might put in an axtra bb spacer on the drive side to see how that looks though but see no need for the 83mm version what so ever.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

The Demo is a 73, so any 73 BB will fit, but what's the chainline like, with no drive side spacer are you not favouring the big rings at the back. It might clear the chainstays fine at the pedal ends of the cranks, but you could be stretching that chain.

I suppose on a single front it doesn't matter that much compared to a double.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

im running single up front,granted the crank is close to the chainstay but the extra bb spacer should sort things out nicely.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Any chance of a photo looking down between c-ring and c-stay.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

not mine but it may help.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2849230/


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I called mavic today......2 week wait for the Crossmax SX's......but the 09 Deemax's are in stock now.....what to do, what to do.....


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

deemax if you ride it properly,crossmax if you ride like a girl.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey guys,
The reason for the 56mm chainline on the Demo is due to the 6mm offset rear end. Yes you can use a 50mm chainline crankset, but you run into spacing issues with the LG1 (specifically the taco). The SRS is fine. Your chainline is also thrown off, which will cause rubbing in a good number of gears. Originally the Demo was designed when ISIS was all the rage...and it came stock with a 128mm spindle bottom bracket...no problem.

As quite a few people have mentioned, you can run 83mm Raceface Diabolus (anything in 83mm) and then use that spacer kit to take up the extra 5mm on each side. The other options are Truvativ Holzfellers with the 73mm x 56mm chainline bottom bracket (pretty much made for bikes with 73mm BBs and 150mm rear hubs).

Last I heard, Shimano was still looking for a solution to this issue. I'll take a look at those 771 XTs...it sounds like it would work out pretty well.

Finally, the new LG1+ and SRS+ are both under 200 grams with bashguard protection and are World Cup downhill ready. We've reduced the amount of hardware, and made everything much easier to work on. The goods should be shipping out within a month in a half, so you guys will be all set once the snow melts and racing gets going.

Cheers,
philip @ e*thirteen :thumbsup:


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet, thanks alot Phillip! I actually ordered up a set of the 83mm 09 saints, and ordered the race face adapter kit......will the LG1 that I also ordered work with this setup? Can i still used the shimano BB with the adapter or will i be forced to use a raceface bb with the adapter?

I wish I would have waited to order the new LG1+.......

Thanks!


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

konut said:


> deemax if you ride it properly,crossmax if you ride like a girl.


Well, i do have a Mavic 823 setup for the bigger DH parks like Snowshoe and Diablo but Places like 7 Springs and Wisp (45 minutes from my house) are actually quite tame and smooth, and flowing, in my opinion the demo is way overkill for those DH spots, and it would be nice to have a light wheelset that is a tad quicker....i guess that makes me a girl.


----------



## zubster89 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot Phillip!

Jut8, when your parts arrive would you mind posting pictures of the 83mm Saints with the raceface adapter...Thanks! Also did you order your raceface adapter through the shop or did u have to order it online? Thanks alot:thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Just run the wheels you have. Putting All Mountain wheels is just sacrificing strength just to get your bike light.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

zubster89 said:


> Thanks a lot Phillip!
> 
> Jut8, when your parts arrive would you mind posting pictures of the 83mm Saints with the raceface adapter...Thanks! Also did you order your raceface adapter through the shop or did u have to order it online? Thanks alot:thumbsup:


I will post up some pictures when they come in, I ordered the Cranks from Chain Reaction cycles, because they were super cheap there compared to the prices here in the states, and I ordered the raceface adapter and my LG1 from the local shop. Chain reaction is pretty good about getting packages out quick.....ill bet they will be here early next week.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the Raceface cups may have a longer threaded area for more insertion.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

So if i get the raceface conversion (already ordered) can i use the stock Saint BB, or should i buy the RaceFace 83mm bb?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Should be able to use the saint bb.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, i will give them a try, i have read nothing but good things about the Race Face BB setup having the deeper threads, but i might as well use the saint if it works and save some dough.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I took my Truvativ Hussefelt Crank.....with the BB, Crank arms, gamut bash and chainguide, it all weighed in at 1378g. 

So the new saint is around 1050g correct...and the older LG-1 is 190g, so I am correct in guess that i am saving 138g? I thought i would save more for the money.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

You forgot to weight the gamut boomerang that the lg-1 will replace.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

You forgot to weight the gamut boomerang that the lg-1 will replace.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

If you want to save good money/weight ratio, tyres/tubes/rims/bars/saddle/ti spring/cassette anything else will be under the magic £1/1gm ratio.

My best money to weight was the Demo bar to specialized carbon xc bar, 136gms, £60. and before anyone asks yeh the bar is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overbuilt.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> You forgot to weight the gamut boomerang that the lg-1 will replace.


That was including the boomerang.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

2009 Shimano Saint 170mm w/ 83mm bb, chain ring bolts, spacers = 850g


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Really....I am not trying to doubt you, but here is a screen shot from shimano's website:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

jut8 said:


> I took my Truvativ Hussefelt Crank.....with the BB, Crank arms, gamut bash and chainguide, it all weighed in at 1378g.
> 
> So the new saint is around 1050g correct...and the older LG-1 is 190g, so I am correct in guess that i am saving 138g? I thought i would save more for the money.


You also deduct the weight of the Saint bashguard since you won't be needing it with an LG1.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

sq225917 said:


> If you want to save good money/weight ratio, tyres/tubes/rims/bars/saddle/ti spring/cassette anything else will be under the magic £1/1gm ratio.
> 
> My best money to weight was the Demo bar to specialized carbon xc bar, 136gms, £60. and before anyone asks yeh the bar is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overbuilt.


ha ha i use the £1/1 gm ratio.

and the best place for weight tables is http://www.sicklines.com/weights/


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have another contender today. 
Selle italia SLR sadle 125gms £60 vs Specialized white saddle 285gms.

160gms for £60 that's an absolute steal.

I still can't beat my tyre swap though, 400gms each side for £26.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just a quick update, my tires, cassette, bb adapter and LG-1 chainguide came in today. I am still waiting on the saint crank and BB. With the bike all built up minus the crank and pedals, it now weighs in at mere 36.71 lbs. So I am pretty happy with that right now. Here was my breakdown:

Original Front Wheel Complete: 2890g

Front Wheel with new Chunder 2.5 SX: 2480g

Original Rear wheel: 3270G

New Rear Wheel with Ultegra Cassette and Chunder 2.3 SX: 2840g

I set my current Truvativ Hussefelt Crank & BB on the bike while it was on the scale and it put it up to 39.52lbs.

I am hoping that new saint crank keeps me under 40. The tire swap was the best bang for the buck for sure. The cassette really didnt do much, the PG-970 DH 11-26 cassette came in at 223g and the Ultegra 11-23 came in at 192, it save some weight, but not $50 worth thats for sure.

I havent ordered the new Crossmax SX's yet, but the shop said they would be available on the 15th if i wanted them for the 7 Springs and Wisp days.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

jut8 said:


> Really....I am not trying to doubt you, but here is a screen shot from shimano's website:


weighed them myself

u could have saved a bit more with the Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23t which weighs in at 150g...very nice shifting as well...nothing wrong with the ultegra though


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> weighed them myself
> 
> u could have saved a bit more with the Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23t which weighs in at 150g...very nice shifting as well...nothing wrong with the ultegra though


Good to hear! So when i am all done, that should put me just under the 40lb mark with my current wheels, and if go for the Crossmax SX's for the ligther park days that will be an even bigger savings.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah u should have no problems getting it under 40lbs...mine is and i didn;t work very hard on getting it there...but it has a slightly different build than yours


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I didn't know that the SX Chunders came in 2.5. Sickness! Anyone running the new clutch tires?


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

DARN!!!! I missed the mail lady today and i have to wait until tomorrow to pick up my 09 Saint cranks. I got the new LG-1 guide, and the raceface retrofit kit, so I will be mounting them up tomorrow. I did end up ordering a set of the new Clutch SX 2.3 tires to go on my Crossmax SX wheels which should be in any day now. I cant wait to ride the heck out of this bike when it warms up!


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

My last tranche of bits should be in next Friday, then i'll weigh her.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got the new Saint crank on and fitted today, it took quite a while to get everything setup just right, but i think i have it.....1 BB spacer on each side of the BB and one 5mm spacer on each side of the crank and the bike seems to shift flawlessly. If this is not the correct chainline, let me know, but everything seems to shift great.

Getting the LG-1 to fit properly was a task of trial and error, i am SO glad that i didnt just get the grinder out an go to town(thats what I almost did) I actually did not have to make any mods to the LG-1 guide itself to get it to fit properly, I did have to go to the hardware store and buy longer mounting bolts though, along with a pack of 6mm lock washers. It took the longer bolts, 3 of the black LG-1 washers, and 1 standard lock washer to get it spaced out properly. With that spacing, i did not have to modify the taco or anything else, it fit great with room to spare. You cant really tell from the pictures, but i have about 2mm of clearance between the taco and the frame.......now I feel safe putting my Gamut guide up for sale on eBay, i was keeping it around incase the LG1 didnt end up working.

All built up without pedals the bike weighed in at 38.80lbs, as shown in the pictures with my pedals it comes in at 39.92lbs. So the bike is under 40lbs at its heaviest state. I do have the Crossmax SX Wheels coming in hopefully next week (Mavic said they were due in on the 15th and would probably ship out the Monday after they arrived) so that will save some weight on the lighter courses like 7 Springs and Wisp.

The only other weight saver option i have at this point is a Thomson Masterpiece seat post......I have one laying around that is the correct diameter that wont fit on any other bikes that I own......would you trust one for DH use?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, you guys' Demos are heavy.

37lbs.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

dowst, the position of your shock shuttle, is the one that gives a low bb and slack angle or just the opposite??I bought a second hand Demo frame and I was trying to figure out that, cheers!  


dowst said:


> Wow, you guys' Demos are heavy.
> 
> 37lbs.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

nice dowst....can i get a parts breakdown on that beauty....i would love to see what i am missing, i am guessing the fork has alot to do with it, but I am not about to give up my 40, i love that fork!


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Jut8,
Awesome job on the setup! If there was any way you could e-mail me some high-ish rez pics of your guide, it would be much appreciated! I'd just like the use them as the standard "this is how you should install the LG1 on Demo 7/8" :thumbsup: ...none of us ride Demos at e*thirteen 

[email protected]

And remember guys...new LG1+ in the shops in roughly 1.5 months. SRS+ is coming first and DRS+ is on the horizon!


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

philw86 said:


> Jut8,
> Awesome job on the setup! If there was any way you could e-mail me some high-ish rez pics of your guide, it would be much appreciated! I'd just like the use them as the standard "this is how you should install the LG1 on Demo 7/8" :thumbsup: ...none of us ride Demos at e*thirteen
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


Sure, i will take some shots and shoot them over to you.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

jut8, dude old inner tubes not electrical tape... ;-)


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

Check it out, I'm just building up my Demo and have been able to get it to below 40#s. Here are some weights (estimates in ounces) of the parts. The total weight is just under forty pounds now, but if I replace the Kenda tires with Maxxis and go tubeless I'll save another 1.5#. Anyway, thought you might be interested in some individual weights.


2008 Specialized Demo 8 II with Fox DHX 5.0 8.75x2.75” & 300# spring	169.4oz 
2010 Rock Shox Boxxer Team	105.1oz
FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro	3.7oz
e.13 Direct Mount	6.2oz
Sunline V-One 29.5”	9.2oz
Oury Lock-on	3.4oz
Avid Elixir CR 203mm	34oz
SRAM X.9 short cage	9oz
Shimano SP41	4oz
SRAM X.9 trigger	4.3oz
SRAM PG-970 DH	11.5oz
Connex 900	10.2oz
e.13 LG1	7.6oz
Truvativ Holzfeller OCT 1.1 170mm w/36 teeth	24oz
Howitzer Team	12.9oz
Crank Brothers Mallet 1	19oz
Mavic EX 823, Hope Pro 2 hubs, DT Competition spokes, DT alloy nipples, 10mm Hadley thru bolt	80oz
Kenda Excavator 2.5”	48oz
Kenda Nevegal 2.35”	43oz
Bontrager tubes	13oz
SDG Ti Fly saddle	6.6oz
Thomson	seatpost 10oz
Specialized seat binder	1.2oz


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ban said:


> dowst, the position of your shock shuttle, is the one that gives a low bb and slack angle or just the opposite??I bought a second hand Demo frame and I was trying to figure out that, cheers!


In the picture it's in the slack DH position. I've spent a good amount of time in both setups and have decided that the slack position is best. Smack the pedals on stuff all the time, but that's compensated for in the corners and at speed.

The parts breakdown is:

Light Stuff

Demo 8 Frame w/ Mg Link
Gravity Light Crankset/Bars
LG1 Guide
Boxxer Race w/RSX stem
Thomson Post
Selle Italia Saddle
x.9 Derailleur/Shifter
Pg990 cassette
Pc991 chain 
Maxxis Ardent 2.6" and Maxxis DHR 2.5"
Spank grips

Heavy Stuff

Azonic Outlaws
Avid Codes
Axiom Roadgap II Pedals

To be honest I think that all of your weight is in your fork and crankset. The other stuff is negligable. Keep in mind that I say 37lbs pretty loosly. It's 37.6.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

okay,dowst, cheers for the info!


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

jut8, can you do me a favour, and measure straight out from your downtube to the middle of the front edge of your chain ring with a steel ruler if you have one so i can check the chainline against my stock 7.

Mine comes in between 19-20mm


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Definately use the Masterpiece post. Think of how many times you crash, and then think about how many times the seatpost gets thrashed when you crash. Of course there's always a chance, but even if you do crash and smack it hard it probably won't break anyway. If it does, no harm done. Revert to an Elite. Oh, and ditch that chainring for an e.13 Guidering. When I first picked mine up I thought it was made of cardboard.

PS- I'm using DH tubes. Think of how light it would be with a 823 to Hope Pro III and UST tires..... and Elixers..... and MG1's.....:devil:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Dowst, I need to see your bike on a scale before I believe that weight.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

im with countryboy on that. 37 sounds a bit low to me.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Djponee said:


> im with countryboy on that. 37 sounds a bit low to me.


I am kinda on-board with them also, i am just not seeing the major weight savings with the wheels and tires alone.


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah that seems a bit low, here is a pic of mine, 39lbs+15oz (39.93lbs)





And a spec list:

-08 Demo 8 II with a Pushed Fox DHX 5.0 
-07 Fox 40 RC2 
-Thompson X4 50mm Stem
-SRAM X.9 Shifter & Rear Derailleur
-Deity Dirty 30 bars
-Specialized Lock on grips
-07 Avid Code Front and Rear Brakes 203mm Rotors
-XT Cranks
-Gamut P30 Chainguide 
-Wellgo MG1 Pedals
-06 DeeMax's
-Michelin DH AT2.2 Tires Running Tubeless
-SDG Ibeam seatpost
-Specialized seatpost QR collar
-SDG Belair SL
-SRAM PG-990 Cassette
-XTR Chain

If I swap to Elixirs get a ti spring and put on the Crossmax SXs from my Heckler it should be about 37.5lbs


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice bike! What XT cranks are you running?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats a sexy demo right there!!!


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Nice bike! What XT cranks are you running?


No matter the model, they are ALL 50mm chainline(according to shimano) = hosed chainline on the demo...

unless you put the ring on the outer mount (cant run a bash)....grind the granny tabs off...space your LG-1 way out...etc.

It still amazes me how many demo owners do not understand/know their own bikes chainline and run totally whacked crank set-ups...


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

davep said:


> No matter the model, they are ALL 50mm chainline(according to shimano) = hosed chainline on the demo...
> 
> unless you put the ring on the outer mount (cant run a bash)....grind the granny tabs off...space your LG-1 way out...etc.
> 
> It still amazes me how many demo owners do not understand/know their own bikes chainline and run totally whacked crank set-ups...


Not really, with a single ring and a full cassette your chainline is going to be off in some gears w/ any set up. Look at how little 6.5mm is in your cassette.

I (unfortunately) have to ride up most of the mountains around me so having my chainline a bit further inboard works better for me. I ran this setup on my last demo ('05 8 Pro) for quite a some time and never had any problems.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

The 6mm is further than the jump to a granny if you had one, so you are 'crossed gear' for most of the smaller half of your cassette. Of couse this will 'work' (except for the chain being close to the tire/frame, or if you back pedal, etc) but you WILL wear out expensive drive train parts(chain, ring, cassette, guide, mech pulleys) very prematurely. 

If you are using the large cogs most of the time, you are correct, things will not be bad in that half of the cassette....but this is the DH forum, and 95% of DH riding is in the smallest cogs. So much so, that a large percentage of DH bikes either lock out or completely remove the largest 2 or 3 cogs.....

It is not as if one cannot find and instal good quality cranks that offer the correct chainline at multiple weight/strength levels. Installing something that does not fit or work correctly is a sure sign of ignorance or ......


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Davep and others, here is the chainline I ended up with.....any suggestions/comments?


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

davep said:


> The 6mm is further than the jump to a granny if you had one, so you are 'crossed gear' for most of the smaller half of your cassette. Of couse this will 'work' (except for the chain being close to the tire/frame, or if you back pedal, etc) but you WILL wear out expensive drive train parts(chain, ring, cassette, guide, mech pulleys) very prematurely.
> 
> If you are using the large cogs most of the time, you are correct, things will not be bad in that half of the cassette....but this is the DH forum, and 95% of DH riding is in the smallest cogs. So much so, that a large percentage of DH bikes either lock out or completely remove the largest 2 or 3 cogs.....
> 
> It is not as if one cannot find and instal good quality cranks that offer the correct chainline at multiple weight/strength levels. Installing something that does not fit or work correctly is a sure sign of ignorance or ......


So Decline's Team America and their mechanics are ignorant or........ ?
http://declineteamamerica.com/home/bikes/bikes.html

I have run the same drive train on Demo's setup like this for about 2 years and don't see much wear, but maybe I just got lucky. There is plenty of clearance in any gear, and I can rapidly backpedal well in all my rings including the 11t. And what 83mm cranks are as light and strong at XT's?

BTW they are the m771's as i may want to run them on a bike w/ a 83mm BB someday.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

On a side note i was looking at the Decline Demo photos, they are running the XT cranks and the chainrings are not put on the outside tabs, also, if you check out the pic of the rear brake, it looks like they only run every other brake rotor bolt as you can see 2 bolts missing in the pics. Those bikes are just sick.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

dhbike8 said:


> So Decline's Team America and their mechanics are ignorant or........ ?
> http://declineteamamerica.com/home/bikes/bikes.html
> 
> I have run the same drive train on Demo's setup like this for about 2 years and don't see much wear, but maybe I just got lucky. There is plenty of clearance in any gear, and I can rapidly backpedal well in all my rings including the 11t. And what 83mm cranks are as light and strong at XT's?
> ...


Maybe you have not heard, but sponsored W/C riders get free products to use. No financial cost to them to cut every corner possible to cut weight. Check out any W/C pit and you will find many many examples of XC level component used to cut as much weight as possible.............it only needs to last one run...

Try to justify this all you want, makes no difference to me. The chainline requirements are available for the Demo (56mm) as well as all cranks via the mfg site.

There is a real reason that the next generation Demo will NOT have this hodge podge mess of rear hub spacing and bb width.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

jut8 said:


> Davep and others, here is the chainline I ended up with.....any suggestions/comments?


Idealy it should measure 56mm from the centerline of your chainring to the centerline of your frame. I cant quite tell exactly from your pics, but it should be close (57mm) with the saint 815s that you have.


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

davep said:


> Maybe you have not heard, but sponsored W/C riders get free products to use. No financial cost to them to cut every corner possible to cut weight. Check out any W/C pit and you will find many many examples of XC level component used to cut as much weight as possible.............it only needs to last one run...
> 
> Try to justify this all you want, makes no difference to me. The chainline requirements are available for the Demo (56mm) as well as all cranks via the mfg site.
> 
> There is a real reason that the next generation Demo will NOT have this hodge podge mess of rear hub spacing and bb width.


And yet here you posted that is was a 53.5mm chain line and either will work......

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3067370&postcount=28
in this thread
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209800

Like I said, I do have to ride up, and as I spend 20-60min spinning up, then 30-60seconds pedaling on a 3-10min DH run, it would make more sense to go for the right chainline 95% of the time, in my case anyways, right?

Don't mean to argue, it just that I do understand what I am doing and am not ignorant.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Funny how people talk about stuff without having measured it or just assume someone else knows because they have done it. As an ex Kawasaki mechanic i've seen all sorts of f-cked up... 

I fitted an 83mm Saint yesterday, using the 5mm spacer kit from Race Face and the chainline is way out of the ball park if you have 2 x bb cup spacers + 1 x 5mm axle spacer on the drive side. That pushes you out 7.5mm compared to the original chainline.

That might be fine if all you want to run is your two smallest cogs.

If you fit a 73mm with the recommended bb-cup spacers, 2 x drive 1 x none drive then your chain is out 2.5mm, this puts you half a cog down from the standard position and centres you pretty much over the 4th cog. A good compromise for not peddling back up.

I'll be running mine with exactly the same chainline it was delivered with, by spacing the chainring inboard 2mm or so with washers, i spend a lot of time pedalling up, more than i'll ever spend in my 11 tooth.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Can anyone help with the picture i posted. If the demo is supposed to have a 56mm chainline, doesnt that look pretty darn close? Chain line is measure from the center of the down/seat tube correct? I know its measured from the center of the teeth, and i have it from the inside edge of the tooth, so take that into account. 

Did they possibly change the demo chainline? Is that maybe why sq225917 and I are going for different results? I mean he is on a demo 7 and I am on a demo 8, i thought the chainline would be pretty much the same, or are we both wrong?


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeh i think you are only maybe 2mm out, probably less.

Jut if you aint using the big ring at the back, don't worry about it.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Why are you running 2 spacers driveside and one nondrive? A 73mm bb only needs one on the driveside and thats it. A 68mm uses 2 driveside and 1 nondrive.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

because when i only fitted 1 spacer I had 5mm of slop in my BB axle....

I'm running an 83mm BB with the 2x 5mm race face kit, because some ******** said that was the size to get for the correct chainline.

When in fact it's nothing of the kind.

The 83mm BB runs 2xdrive 1xnone drive, and with a 73mm bb shell and 10mm of spacers outside the cups i have an 83mm effective BB shell. If you don't fit all the spacers then you can't tighten the none drive side sufficiently.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

So here's the questions is anyone running a standard 73mm single Saint on their Demo 7?


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

dhbike8 said:


> And yet here you posted that is was a 53.5mm chain line and either will work......
> 
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3067370&postcount=28
> in this thread
> ...


Your reading comprehension could use some work.....I said that *IF* the demo was truely a 6mm offset from a _standard 135 rear end_, then it would be 53.5mm chainline (47.5 + 6). 
No matter what the frame actually measures, it is a 'specialized only' measurement, and due to the out-dated design of the current frame, something that is not easily met.

Things are more complicated still, as no external bb cranks offer the exact chainline for thier respective application either (no frame has a 50mm chainline)...but that is another issue.

Like I said earlier, do what you want, makes no difference to me. I just think that others deserve to be aware of the limitations and complexity of setting up a correct drivetrain on a Demo rather than something that 'will work'....


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

So for the record.

83mm BB 815 single speed saint.
2x drive side spacers.
all 10mm of race face on the none drive + 1 bb-cup spacer.
2.5mm spacer under the chainring pushing it back to the BB.
Hey presto, same chainline you used to have.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, even though this thread is now more about fitting the saints, i just thought i would throw an update in.

I took my bike down the the local specialized dealer, and showed them what I had. The checked the chainline, and said that everything on the driveside was well within spec, and that is should not have any issues with the chainline. To fix the weeee bit of play i had in the crank, they used a VERY THIN metal bb spacer on the non-drive side, now the crank is on nice and tight, and has no play, not the gold nut can actually presses on the non drive crank slightly. So I ended up a chainline that the dealer states is well within the spec's that the demo frame requires.

Crossmax SX's are still not in, i called mavic and they said they did come in, but they had some issues with the sku numbers on them, and they had to enter them into their system differently, thus making them ship out late, so they should be in later in the coming week. The Clutch SX 2.3 tires did come in, they are very sick looking and feel very sticky. I cant wait to get on this bike! Summer cannot come soon enough!


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, seems like a pretty wide tolerance on the chainline. I'm happy with mine, but waiting to even it up a little by bring the chainring across 2.5mmm.

I stripped my SX down today just to see what 500 miles of riding looks like on them.

Front wheel: Even, no hop, no buckle, no bearing slop, no loose spokes.

Back wheel: Even, the dish has stayed perfect, no hop, about 1/2mm of buckle in two spots, one loose spoke 1/2 turn slack. Freehub body, few marks from the 5hit cassette and dropping in, no slop, dirty oil or play. The bearings are good, perfectly clean inside the body, the pawls looks perfect, (all four of them, beefed up from last year) Main axles was perfect as where the wheel bearings. back wheel bearings stopped bedding in Monday/Tuesday, i had been nipping them up prior to this each trip. I even back them off a touch from where i had them yesterday after reassembling them, ( yeh i mark the collars with paint dots).

I'm not sure how they'd hold up to serious rough treatment, 20foot+ drop ins, wrong lines through rock gardens at warp speed and landing back yard ramps at 45 degrees to your direction of travel, But they work fine for me..

If you treat your DH rig like a big BMX, then they might not be the wheel of choice for you..If you consider yourself a conscientious pilot then go for it.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, thats why i bought 2 sets of wheels, i have the Hope/823 combo for snowshoe and diablo, and the SX's for 7 Springs....nothing too rough there, most people ride 6" travel bikes with ease at 7 Springs.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got my SX wheels and clutch SX tires in yesterday.....sickness! Then....my scale broke! I just have alittle gram scale, and i got a new ultimate scale on its way. The Crossmax SX hubs ares super sick, the front is really beefy, and there rear engagement is freakin awesome, i think its just as good as my hope hub, but WAY quieter! Oh yeah, and the Clutch SX tires were quite a pain to get to seat tubeless. I ended up having to put a tube in them to seat one bead, then take the tube out, break one side of the bead, put some stans in and seal them up, but the hold great now, i cant wait to to get my scale back and try it all out!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

did your camera break too??...post up some pics already...lol


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

I can feel a weight-off coming on..


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's my sub 40 Demo 8:

2008 Specialized Demo 8 w/Mag Link (sz Medium)
2007 Marzocchi 888 WC
2009 Mavic Deemax wheelset
Maxxis Minion DHR UST 42 and Maxxis High Roller UST 42
Cane Creek Double Barrel w/500lb Ti Spring
2008 Race Face Atlas Freeride Crankset (165mm) 
DMR V12 Mag Pedals w/Ti axels
Hope bottom bracket w/ceramic bearings
E.13 LG-1/taco with 36t E.13 Chainring
Thomson Elite 30.9 Seatpost
Sette Italia SLR Troy Lee Phobia Saddle
Hope Seatpost clamp
2008 Avid Juicy Carbon Brakes (185mm/160mm rotors) w/Goodridge Hoses
2008 SRAM X.O Shorty Deraileur and SRAM X.O Trigger Shifter
SRAM PG-990 11-32 Cassette
SRAM 991 Hollow Pin Chain
Easton Monkey Lite CNT DH Handlebar (31.8)
Sunline Direct Mount Stem
Chris King Headset
Odi bolt –on grips


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Pipes, here are the pics....and the scale just needed new batteries....DUH!!! I am impressed with the Crossmax SX wheels, 829g for the front and 949g for the rear on my scale, as for the clutch SX 2.3 tires, one came in at 897g, and the other at 894g.

All built up, as show the bike comes in at 37.43lbs with pedals complete and ready to ride for the smooth fast courses like springs and wisp, and 39.92lbs with pedals and the Hope Pro II/Mavic 823/Chunder SX combo for the rougher courses like snowshoe and diablo. I am all smiles about how this bike turned out. I have 2 more final changes before its complete, am ordering the new LG-1+ guide when it comes out, and i am ordered the Alligator wind cutter rotors to shave a tad more rotating mass. Then its all complete.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

sweet...nicely done

i saw u posted the weight and size on the tires but what are the other specs?....single ply, 2bliss, etc....??

edit - just read up on the tires...please let me know how they go for u


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

My Heavy a$$ demo.

2007 Specialized Demo 8 2
2007 Fox 40 RC2
hopes to 5.1 front/729 Rear
Michelin DH24 and Maxxis High Roller UST 42
Pushed Fox 5.0 w/500lb Spring
Older Deore Cranks(165mm)
Kona Wah Wah Pedals
E.13 SRS 36t Chainring
Thomson Elite 30.9 Seatpost
WTB Rocket something saddle
2008 Avid Juicy 7s 203 Rotors
2008 SRAM X.9 Shorty Deraileur and SRAM X.9 Trigger Shifter
SRAM PG-990 11-32 Cassette
SRAM 990 Chain
Gravity Light Stupid wide, low rise bars
Travativ stem
Sunline V1 Headset
Odi bolt -on grips


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

the demo is growing on me..


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

jut, you dished that rear wheel?


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

sq225917 said:


> jut, you dished that rear wheel?


Nope, not yet, the shop wheel builder is taking care of that this weekend.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

3/4 turn in, 1/2 turn out... ;-)


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well my E-thirteen LG1 arrived this morning, what a ball ache it is to fit that on a Demo.

Adjust it so the Taco clears the frame, and now the lower guide touches your chainstay, remove the lower guide and Dremmel a corner off for more clearance.

Top guide fouls my rings, move the spacer set around. So i now have 5mm alloy crank spacer + 2.5 plastic BB cup spacer on the drive side and 5mm alloy + 2 x 2.5mm plastic on the none drive side, to get the right chain line.

What a royal PITA, 

It does look good though, and they do work way better than the Gamut set up.


And more on the Crossmax as they continue to be abused. I picked up a hitchhiker this weekend while travelling down through the trees as my local spot. Thing is this hitch-hiker was 1.5" thick and made of spruce, right between my spokes and my seatstays when i was clipping along at a good 20mph weaving in through the woodwork.

So.. i know know what it takes to bend the alloy spokes on my wheels, and i'm pleasantly surprised. That would have happily been a spoke ripper on a normal pair of hubs, but no damage other than a bent spoke and slightly flared spoke nipple at the rim. 

Cool.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

How come you had to do so much to your LG-1 and mine went right on with the spacers, you are running the 815 saint also, arent you?


----------

